
Ask HN: Seriously, how the **** do my competitors do it? - hmongbong
So I just soft-launched my MVP&#x2F;beta very very recently, and I&#x27;ve been sending out some cold emails, cold called, hoping to get my prospects on a call&#x2F;demo or to sign up for a free trial.<p>Well... No one bit.<p>Since my product is public-facing (so are my competitors&#x27;), I can basically see which competitor has the greatest market share&#x2F;adoption. Think live chat widgets -- you can see how widespread adoption is.<p>And my competitors have good adoption.<p>I signed up for a couple of my competitors&#x27; free trials just to snoop around, and I don&#x27;t think my product is any way inferior. In some cases, I&#x27;d argue my product is better in certain respects.<p>Yet they&#x27;re successfully selling to customers, and I&#x27;m not.<p>So what gives? And what&#x27;s the next step?<p>PS My product is for the dental space. We offer dental membership software for dentists to cut out the insurance middleman and offer their own in-house dental plans, automating billing, renewal, and marketing for them to scale their in-house plan.
======
lukevdp
Given that you haven’t been able to get meetings yet, it’s your sales
approach. How many people have you called? How many have you spoken to? What
is your pitch like? If you have a relevant product, a good pitch should be
able to get roughly 5 meetings out of 100 calls, and if you’re doing in person
meetings, which you should be at this stage, you should get higher.

